

Display rate, rendering rate, and persistence - MrValdez
http://home.comcast.net/~tom_forsyth/blog.wiki.html#[[Display%20rate%2C%20rendering%20rate%2C%20and%20persistence]]

======
cma
A good way to see the high-persistence blur he's talking about: physically
move a tablet screen up and down while reading a line of text. Do it just slow
enough that you can track it and there is no blur. Now start over and scroll
the screen at the same speed and direction you were physically moving it
before, and try and read the same line. You should see much more blur.

------
Zardoz84
1) CRTs had a "high" persistence

2) I have a low motion fusion freq. I can feel that something is moving at
rates of 15 Hz (Ja! I played Rebel Assault at 15 fps, and DooM 3 on a Geforce
2MX were the fps drops to 15 many times.)

